# Is sushi low fat?



## oppose (Sep 10, 2007)

hi everyone, is sushi low fat? thanks.


----------



## keltin (Sep 10, 2007)

Sushi is more of a way to prepare a food than it is the food itself. As such, it depends on what the food is when you ask is it low fat. Typically Sushi ingredients are high in protein and carbohydrates. So yes, it is basically, by definition of the process, low in fat, but that can change based on the ingredients used. A slab of fatty tuna would increase the fat content, while a rice roll will always be low in fat. 

It’s kind of like asking is boiling low in fat…….well, that depends on what you’re boiling and how you serve it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 10, 2007)

keltin pretty much summed it up. 

Most sushi is a majority protein and starch. But an americanized fried shrimp, inside out roll, well, that has got more fat then your average.

Nigiri is a pretty balanced little bite.

The key to anything food wise being "good" or "Bad" to me though, is everything in moderation.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2007)

Compared to other foods, yes.  However it is not fat free.  The majority of a sushi roll is rice, seaweed, vegetables and a little protein in the form of fish (usually).


----------



## Lady DeWinters (Sep 11, 2007)

No, I would say in general sushi is low fat. However, that being said, it will also depend on what goes on your sushi. The fat content will be higher for a roll that's filled with tempura prawn (e.g. dynamite roll) than one that's just filled with cucumber. (kappa roll)


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Oct 11, 2007)

rice is a carbohydrate obviously, which may not be fat by definition but it is converted to glucose and if you dont burn it off that is what it becomes.


----------



## Dina (Oct 11, 2007)

*Most sushi is low fat as it is made with seafood and other raw veggies.  T cream cheese and avocado that it sometimes contains does have some fat content in it.  I try to get the low fat (1/3 %) cream cheese.  Remember that the fat content in fruits and veggies is good fat like in avocado.*


----------



## qmax (Oct 20, 2007)

Sushi overall is low fat, however, some fish can be very fatty.  That said, it is all omega 3, so you want that type of fat.  Some of the ingredients in "American" sushi has some fat, as mentioned above.


----------

